# Tired Of Looking - BuckyTom Help!



## Chef Munky (Feb 10, 2013)

Bucky,?

Where is your recipe for chicken wings? Think it's needs to be a sticky.
Not a gummy. A sticky Bucky kind of sticky.. Catchy eh'? 

Finally found 2 small bottles of Franks sauce. Bought a 3lb bag of frozen wings. Over $9.00. Almost fell through the floor. Every bag or brand they were selling has a 15% chicken broth added to enhance the flavor. That's just a brine solution right? Is that legal? 

So now what to do? 

Thankies

Munky.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 10, 2013)

Here Ya Go, Munky! 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/buckytoms-broiled-buffalo-wings-redux-with-pictures-84026.html


----------



## Chef Munky (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you LP... Trying to find that was as hard as looking for my lost car keys. Yep found a spare set. 

I was reading that around SB day, meant to keep up on it. He makes his the way my son likes them best. Broiled, sinfully hot.

Thank you for the link.. Copied and stolen..
Oh, and THANK YOU Bucky!

Munky.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 10, 2013)

thanks for covering for me, lp. i was busy with work tonight. (da noive o' dem)  

munky, if using frozen wings, make sure to defrost them well so that they'll cook through properly, and when defrosted press them in paper towels to dry them out as best as possible so they crisp well. 

for sinfully hot, just up the amount of powdered cayenne in the frank's and butter mix. or to change it up a bit, add a minced habanero or three. 

hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Chef Munky (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. I wasn't aware of that.
We've only tried the already cooked Foster Farm wings.Heat and eat. Can't believe I bought frozen. Feel like I'm cheating on the butcher. Didn't get my order in on time. Not sure if he can get me the wings fresh. Will check into it.

If it doesn't work well know it was the chicken and not us.

Will let you know how it works out.

Thanks again

Munky.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 11, 2013)

It was nuthin, Bucky T!  You'd do the same for me! 

Munky, so you know, I went to Buckytom's profile page, looked under statistics and went to "Find all Threads started by Buckytom".  Then just looked for the title!  

Bucky, I can't use the butter sauce as TB and I both can't have the butter.  Instead I marinate them in Frank's, a bit of oil, salt and pepper and then dredge in a rice flour blend.  I do them in the oven and they are pretty good.  If we want them hotter we just use some Red Hot as a dipping sauce (cut with some chicken stock and reduced).  

I can post the actual recipe if anyone wants a gluten/dairy free hot wing, but I really wish I could just eat these!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 11, 2013)

you should post your gluten friendly hot wing recipe, lp, as marinating then adding rice flour, oil, and baking is a totally different animal. i'll have to try that. i think my boy would like them that way since he likes both traditional fried and "breaded" hot wings.

furthermore, i think i could do it with boneless tenderloin halves to make dw happy as it would be a healthier version..


----------



## Addie (Feb 11, 2013)

A shortage of chicken wings has become a problem. Some smart farmer needs to breed a four wing chicken.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 11, 2013)

Laurie, are you guys allowed to have ghee/clarified butter? It doesn't have any of the solids that are what bother most people who are bothered by butter.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes, TL, I actually use Ghee all the time.  I haven't used it for hot wing sauce before, but there is no reason why it wouldn't work.  There are some cases where it doesn't work as well as butter, but this should be fine.  Thanks for the reminder! 

I used to make my own clarified butter as we were taught to at school, but I can buy large containers of it in the grocery store so now I don't bother.

TB is not only intolerance of the lactose in dairy products but also the casein; however, I don't think ghee should have casein.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 11, 2013)

Addie said:


> Some smart farmer needs to breed a four wing chicken.


I will happen eventually. They can do all kinds of things now.


----------



## Addie (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the big belly laugh. I can't laugh and type at the same time.


----------

